# Passing Options to Kernel

## equilian

I'm a bit new to linux and i'm just trying to figure out what file i'd place my append command for making gentoo recognize my CD-RW drive.

Abraham  :Question: 

----------

## klieber

 *equilian wrote:*   

> I'm a bit new to linux and i'm just trying to figure out what file i'd place my append command for making gentoo recognize my CD-RW drive.

 

Have you compiled in SCSI emulation support in your kernel? (ide-scsi)  Might also want to compile in loopback support so you can test ISOs before you burn them.  (not required, though.)

From there, check out the CD-Writing HOWTO which should walk you through getting the rest set up.

--kurt

----------

## equilian

Yeah i've compiled support i just need to know where to pass the option at.

Abraham

----------

## klieber

 *equilian wrote:*   

> Yeah i've compiled support i just need to know where to pass the option at.

 

As I mentioned, the CD-Writing HOWTO should answer your question.

--kurt

----------

## squanto

in your /boot/grub/menu.lst

mine looks like:

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

append="hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi"

the last line makes my two drives be seen to linux as though they are scsi when they are really ide.

-Andrew

----------

## McVeigh

thanks I had my menu.lst setup wrong!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## squanto

You're welcome, 

-Andrew

----------

